# Weather



## osprey2 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi all hope the weather holds for you to get some smoking done. Off to Tunisia tonight

Have fun, I know I will. All inclusive so will need a new liver when I get back.

Dave


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello Dave.  Drink one or two for me.  Have fun.  Planning some smoking for Sunday.  AND I plan to take better picts!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Dave, enjoy your break, weather should be back to normal on Sunday, and doing my first ribs. These Ribs are really meaty, not you stripped back ribs, should be interesting. Going for Bears formula, as everything of his I have done before has turned a out great. Learn from the Master, then adapt!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello. Smokin Monkey I gotta get details on your meat supplier!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Danny,  these ribs are like Dianorsurs, but are expensive. Will post some Pics up when I do them.

Steve


----------



## baz senior (Jul 4, 2014)

Have a good one Dave, Whole roasted Camel seems to be the done thing over there, that should be interesting eh!


----------



## markuk (Jul 5, 2014)

Looking forward to pix - have fun !


----------

